# Marriott Trader-Where to buy?



## Nick66 (Jan 26, 2020)

I currently only own Vistana, but want to get an inexpensive trader to dip my toe in the Marriott system. From what I can tell, MGC is one of the lowest maintenance traders, is this correct? I was also looking at the Palm Springs/Desert resorts. I would never use a Vegas week, but would potentially use a week in Palm Springs or Palm Desert. Is this something that should be considered? I also would want a lock off unit so I can get two deposits out of a week. My main goal is to exchange to Hawaii, and am flexible on travel dates. I know my current vistana trader (SDO) will see some Marriott studios and one beds, but would like to have a chance at 2 beds that never seem to make it out of M preference. Based on this, what would be my best location to own at? There may be other options out there that may work, so don't hesitate to suggest somewhere else.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 26, 2020)

Those are all good choices. Love the Desert properties. Many here would tell you to own ideally a place you might use, so, that would make the desert better for you. Do you already have a non corporate II account? If not, then, you'll need another II account and the associated expenses. I own at Desert Springs and have exchanged into Hawaii with the studio lockoff quite a few times, including March/April this year. Various seasons.


----------



## 10spro (Jan 26, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> I own at Desert Springs and have exchanged into Hawaii with the studio lockoff quite a few times, including March/April this year. Various seasons.


I also own in the desert. I‘m at Ko Olina now in a 2BR on a manual II trade for my DSV-I lockoff. Will trade for Maui once my manual search gets a hit on the bulk deposit, likely Apr/May or Sep/Oct arrival. I also got into Aruba Surf 2BR Oceanside in June with my 1BR.


----------



## Nick66 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes I have a non corporate II account already, so I have already incurred the membership fees associated with having that account. Are all the desert 2 bedrooms lockoffs? Is Desert Springs better then Shadow ridge?


----------



## l0410z (Jan 26, 2020)

Grand Chateau in Vegas is Platinum all year, has reasonable maintenance fees and unless things changed, Marriott is not exercising right of first refusal.  I picked up an EYO 2 br for 1800 a number of years ago.  It is a pure trader.  I trade as a studio and one bedroom.  Great trades.  If I was to do it again, I would have picked up a 3 br.  I believe it is the only 3 br that trades as a 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom.  I am sure you will get other great ideas.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 26, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> Yes I have a non corporate II account already, so I have already incurred the membership fees associated with having that account. Are all the desert 2 bedrooms lockoffs? Is Desert Springs better then Shadow ridge?



Subjective, I think it is, but some would disagree. I believe DSV1 also does not have ROFR. That's great you already have an account, makes it "cheaper". They are all, as far as I know at Desert Springs, 2BR lockoffs.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 26, 2020)

DSVI does not have ROFR.  Just purchased there after 3 Shadow Ridge Platinum attempts. 2bdrm Platinum Desert were going for 4.5k late last yr. 
I went with Desert because we would actually use It.  Plus we own other traders that can get us to Hawaii


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 26, 2020)

If you plan to use it as a trader, with priority and discounted exchanges through II extended to Vistana, no need to buy a Marriott.  The change in priority happened in the last week or so.  You may be able to see those 2 BR units now.


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> I currently only own Vistana, but want to get an inexpensive trader to dip my toe in the Marriott system. From what I can tell, MGC is one of the lowest maintenance traders, is this correct? I was also looking at the Palm Springs/Desert resorts. I would never use a Vegas week, but would potentially use a week in Palm Springs or Palm Desert. Is this something that should be considered? I also would want a lock off unit so I can get two deposits out of a week. My main goal is to exchange to Hawaii, and am flexible on travel dates. I know my current vistana trader (SDO) will see some Marriott studios and one beds, but would like to have a chance at 2 beds that never seem to make it out of M preference. Based on this, what would be my best location to own at? There may be other options out there that may work, so don't hesitate to suggest somewhere else.


I much prefer seeing someone who buys in new to get something they also might use.  Anything can be a trader but I have my list of the ones I tend to suggest as such.  If you plan on possibly buying other Marriott weeks, the Thursday start day can be a benefit.  Another consideration is whether you might enroll it at some point.  When looking at traders I consider price, fees, lockout's and the like.  I only recommend platinum weeks except in one instance I'll mention below.  The resorts I tend to recommend at Grand Vista, Harbour Lake, Manor Club, Grand Chateau, Willow Ridge and desert Weeks (CA & AZ).  The desert resorts are the only ones I tend to recommend Gold.   It is my opinion that there is quite a range of trade power across these resorts but it may not matter if you're flexible given the internal priority as well.  WR will be the cheapest dues, GC likely second cheapest.  WR and Manor Club are likely the lowest traders of the group and the week reserved will likely be more important than some of the rest.  GC 3 BR will give you more flexibility in trading due to the second portion trading as a 1 BR rather than a studio.  If I was mainly trying to get to HI I'd likely just buy a week at Ko Olina or Maui but if you're very flexible, not tied to school calendars, can travel shoulder season and don't need a 2 BR consistently, you might be able to make it work just trading.  I've traded to HI a number of times including 2 large 3 week trips with multiple units so it is workable with planning and effort.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> I currently only own Vistana, but want to get an inexpensive trader to dip my toe in the Marriott system. From what I can tell, MGC is one of the lowest maintenance traders, is this correct? I was also looking at the Palm Springs/Desert resorts. I would never use a Vegas week, but would potentially use a week in Palm Springs or Palm Desert. Is this something that should be considered? I also would want a lock off unit so I can get two deposits out of a week. My main goal is to exchange to Hawaii, and am flexible on travel dates. I know my current vistana trader (SDO) will see some Marriott studios and one beds, but would like to have a chance at 2 beds that never seem to make it out of M preference. Based on this, what would be my best location to own at? There may be other options out there that may work, so don't hesitate to suggest somewhere else.



What Vistana resort do you currently own? Where do you want to go? 

You can follow the Sightings private forum to see how the new priority Vistana/Marriott plays out. We will probably know in the next 2-3 months.  Marriott still ranks at the top of the MVC priority but Vistana comes next.  I am a Vistana owner myself and it appears  that I can see many more Marriott than before. In the last year I have successfully traded into Renaissance Aruba 1bdr, Marriott Ko Olina 2 bdr (twice) , Marriott Ocean Club 2 bdr, Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club 1bdr. The Vistana traders are even cheaper that the Marriott traders (both initial cost and MF) and if they satisfy your needs you may want to add another Vistana to your portfolio.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 27, 2020)

I would look at Grande Vista


----------



## Nick66 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dean said:


> I much prefer seeing someone who buys in new to get something they also might use.  Anything can be a trader but I have my list of the ones I tend to suggest as such.  If you plan on possibly buying other Marriott weeks, the Thursday start day can be a benefit.  Another consideration is whether you might enroll it at some point.  When looking at traders I consider price, fees, lockout's and the like.  I only recommend platinum weeks except in one instance I'll mention below.  The resorts I tend to recommend at Grand Vista, Harbour Lake, Manor Club, Grand Chateau, Willow Ridge and desert Weeks (CA & AZ).  The desert resorts are the only ones I tend to recommend Gold.   It is my opinion that there is quite a range of trade power across these resorts but it may not matter if you're flexible given the internal priority as well.  WR will be the cheapest dues, GC likely second cheapest.  WR and Manor Club are likely the lowest traders of the group and the week reserved will likely be more important than some of the rest.  GC 3 BR will give you more flexibility in trading due to the second portion trading as a 1 BR rather than a studio.  If I was mainly trying to get to HI I'd likely just buy a week at Ko Olina or Maui but if you're very flexible, not tied to school calendars, can travel shoulder season and don't need a 2 BR consistently, you might be able to make it work just trading.  I've traded to HI a number of times including 2 large 3 week trips with multiple units so it is workable with planning and effort.



Thanks for your input! My ultimate goal is to probably buy at Maui Ocean Club, but don't want to spend the money yet. (I would likely buy oceanfront) We are flexible so shoulder season is fine. We have several young children, but don't bring them on every vacation. If I was able to get a two bedroom, then that's a trip kids would get to go on. I'm not in a rush to buy anything yet, but have decided to start doing more research.


----------



## Nick66 (Jan 27, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> What Vistana resort do you currently own? Where do you want to go?
> 
> You can follow the Sightings private forum to see how the new priority Vistana/Marriott plays out. We will probably know in the next 2-3 months.  Marriott still ranks at the top of the MVC priority but Vistana comes next.  I am a Vistana owner myself and it appears  that I can see many more Marriott than before. In the last year I have successfully traded into Renaissance Aruba 1bdr, Marriott Ko Olina 2 bdr (twice) , Marriott Ocean Club 2 bdr, Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club 1bdr. The Vistana traders are even cheaper that the Marriott traders (both initial cost and MF) and if they satisfy your needs you may want to add another Vistana to your portfolio.



I currently own Sheraton Desert Oasis that I use to trade. It has gotten me good trades so far. (2x 2 bedroom at Nanea and 1 bed at Marriott Kauai Beach Club) As nanea sells, I think those 2 bedroom deposits are going to start to dry up. I will be following the sightings and searching on II to see how the new priority plays out. Did you get the MKO and MOC 2 beds through OGS or manual searching? How long before the travel date did you get them? and what month are/were the weeks you got? Thanks


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> I currently own Sheraton Desert Oasis that I use to trade. It has gotten me good trades so far. (2x 2 bedroom at Nanea and 1 bed at Marriott Kauai Beach Club) As nanea sells, I think those 2 bedroom deposits are going to start to dry up. I will be following the sightings and searching on II to see how the new priority plays out. Did you get the MKO and MOC 2 beds through OGS or manual searching? How long before the travel date did you get them? and what month are/were the weeks you got? Thanks


I have gotten them through manual searches 10-12 months before check in, November-December. I have seen  other months available but did not book due to other considerations.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 27, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Those are all good choices. Love the Desert properties. Many here would tell you to own ideally a place you might use, so, that would make the desert better for you. Do you already have a non corporate II account? If not, then, you'll need another II account and the associated expenses. I own at Desert Springs and have exchanged into Hawaii with the studio lockoff quite a few times, including March/April this year. Various seasons.


WHat if you have a corporate II account with a mandatory property but paid for Platinum membership? Would I be able to add a voluntary resort to that membership? Can voluntary resorts be placed in an RCI account?


----------



## CPNY (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> I currently only own Vistana, but want to get an inexpensive trader to dip my toe in the Marriott system. From what I can tell, MGC is one of the lowest maintenance traders, is this correct? I was also looking at the Palm Springs/Desert resorts. I would never use a Vegas week, but would potentially use a week in Palm Springs or Palm Desert. Is this something that should be considered? I also would want a lock off unit so I can get two deposits out of a week. My main goal is to exchange to Hawaii, and am flexible on travel dates. I know my current vistana trader (SDO) will see some Marriott studios and one beds, but would like to have a chance at 2 beds that never seem to make it out of M preference. Based on this, what would be my best location to own at? There may be other options out there that may work, so don't hesitate to suggest somewhere else.


Have you thought of giving it some time to see how the new priority within II for MVC and VSE members will change availability with that SDO unit? I’d wait to see how the priority status changes things before buying another unit just to trade.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> WHat if you have a corporate II account with a mandatory property but paid for Platinum membership? Would I be able to add a voluntary resort to that membership? Can voluntary resorts be placed in an RCI account?


You can not add a voluntary resort (that is not enrolled in VSE) to a corporate membership.  You would need to purchase another II membership and it would not be platinum unless you paid to upgrade that one too.  Most voluntary resorts are dual affiliated so if they are not enrolled in VSE (not in points) they can be placed in an rci account.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 27, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> You can not add a voluntary resort (that is not enrolled in VSE) to a corporate membership.  You would need to purchase another II membership and it would not be platinum unless you paid to upgrade that one too.  Most voluntary resorts are dual affiliated so if they are not enrolled in VSE (not in points) they can be placed in an rci account.


Even a Westin? Ideally looking for a high value trader in RCI. I would think a Westin would be a good one if I can be placed in RCI.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Even a Westin? Ideally looking for a high value trader in RCI. I would think a Westin would be a good one if I can be placed in RCI.


No.  I think the original section (or one of the older sections) of WSJ is the only Westin that is dual affiliated with RCI and II.  Even if they did, if you broke them down by MF to tpu's they wouldn't be a good trader in RCI.


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> Thanks for your input! My ultimate goal is to probably buy at Maui Ocean Club, but don't want to spend the money yet. (I would likely buy oceanfront) We are flexible so shoulder season is fine. We have several young children, but don't bring them on every vacation. If I was able to get a two bedroom, then that's a trip kids would get to go on. I'm not in a rush to buy anything yet, but have decided to start doing more research.


IF that's your goal, I'd just save up and buy there rather than trying to do an interim step.  That is unless you want to own a trader AND Maui and in that case I'd consider limiting my trader choices to WR, GV, HL & the desert resorts that have a Thursday check in.


----------



## carpie99 (Jan 27, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> You can not add a voluntary resort (that is not enrolled in VSE) to a corporate membership.  You would need to purchase another II membership and it would not be platinum unless you paid to upgrade that one too.  Most voluntary resorts are dual affiliated so if they are not enrolled in VSE (not in points) they can be placed in an rci account.



Sorry to diverge on this thread ... I only have 5 timeshares through Vistana that I purchased through developer or Mandatory Resale ... does that mean that I have a corporate membership to II?  If I bought a resale Marriott or voluntary Vistana I would have to buy a second membership for that week???


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## carpie99 (Jan 27, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes



That stinks ... I had no idea


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2020)

I have 3 interval accounts.  2 are corporate (different developers) and one I pay for myself.  I rarely use my corporate accounts, usually using the internal network but my club fees pay for those accounts.


----------



## capjak (Jan 27, 2020)

Interval Membership cost $64 per year plus exchange fees, sometimes they have discounts


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 27, 2020)

I have 4 accounts now.  3 are corporate and one is my voluntary.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2020)

capjak said:


> Interval Membership cost $64 per year plus exchange fees, sometimes they have discounts


interval membership is 


  unless you get discount codes.


----------



## GregT (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick66 said:


> I currently only own Vistana, but want to get an inexpensive trader to dip my toe in the Marriott system. From what I can tell, MGC is one of the lowest maintenance traders, is this correct? I was also looking at the Palm Springs/Desert resorts. I would never use a Vegas week, but would potentially use a week in Palm Springs or Palm Desert. Is this something that should be considered? I also would want a lock off unit so I can get two deposits out of a week. My main goal is to exchange to Hawaii, and am flexible on travel dates. I know my current vistana trader (SDO) will see some Marriott studios and one beds, but would like to have a chance at 2 beds that never seem to make it out of M preference. Based on this, what would be my best location to own at? There may be other options out there that may work, so don't hesitate to suggest somewhere else.



Hello Nick,

A long time ago, I wrote the attached post on a dedicated Marriott trader -- I think for the most part it still holds, and please excuse the passage of time on MFs and similar "antiquities".   I hope it is useful.

For you, I am extremely curious how the new Vistana preference plays out -- if Vistana's preference is pari passu with Marriott's and not a secondary preference, then SDO just became a very powerful trader.  You're already familiar with it as a Vistana trader, now imagine leveraging it across Marriott's larger network of properties.   I own an SDO 1-52 for other reasons (Spring Training) but it now has trading potential as well.  It will take some time to figure that out -- and I will run a few trade power experiments to see how it does.  I have two dedicated Marriott traders (Shadow Ridge Enclaves and Willow Ridge) and will report back to TUG on how the SDO did versus those too.

I'm not sure I would buy anything new right now, because trading world is in flux.   One of the things I love most about TUG is that we find the opportunities in the different systems and we share them (and maximize them).

Best,

Greg


----------



## Nick66 (Jan 27, 2020)

GregT said:


> Hello Nick,
> 
> A long time ago, I wrote the attached post on a dedicated Marriott trader -- I think for the most part it still holds, and please excuse the passage of time on MFs and similar "antiquities".   I hope it is useful.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg! Yes I am curious how the new preference plays out so I look forward to you and other owners of both systems sharing trading power experiments. I own the same SDO unit so what you can see with it vs your Marriott traders will be very helpful to me. I don't plan to buy right now, but wanted to get the info I need to know what resorts would be the best option so I can watch resales at those resorts.


----------



## capjak (Jan 28, 2020)

carpie99 said:


> That stinks ... I had no idea





tschwa2 said:


> interval membership is
> View attachment 16787  unless you get discount codes.


Membership Benefit Details
Correct the price I quoted was for upgrade to gold.
*Upgrade Options*





Interval GoldInterval Platinum$320
5 Year
$256
($64 savings)$695
5 Year
$556
($139 savings)$192
3 Year
$163
($29 savings)$417
3 Year
$354
($63 savings)
2 Year
$128


50% Discount
2 Year
$278


50% Discount





 1 Year
$64







 50% Discount
1 Year
$139


50% Discount


----------



## Jwerking (Jan 28, 2020)

10spro said:


> I also own in the desert. I‘m at Ko Olina now in a 2BR on a manual II trade for my DSV-I lockoff. Will trade for Maui once my manual search gets a hit on the bulk deposit, likely Apr/May or Sep/Oct arrival. I also got into Aruba Surf 2BR Oceanside in June with my 1BR.





DannyTS said:


> I have gotten them through manual searches 10-12 months before check in, November-December. I have seen  other months available but did not book due to other considerations.



Have been following this thread and the recent thread on II trades and very intrigued by the successful manual searches for Hawaii.  So need to step up my game on the manual searches to see bulk deposits for Marriott HI resorts in addition to my OGS.

I am searching with 2 BR Memorial Day Marriott Barony Beach weeks and looking for 2 br trades for Jan 2021 week at Waiohai or the Maui resorts.  Is there bulk deposits for these resorts, if so, how far in advance are they typically made?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## 10spro (Jan 28, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> Have been following this thread and the recent thread on II trades and very intrigued by the successful manual searches for Hawaii.  So need to step up my game on the manual searches to see bulk deposits for Marriott HI resorts in addition to my OGS.
> 
> I am searching with 2 BR Memorial Day Marriott Barony Beach weeks and looking for 2 br trades for Jan 2021 week at Waiohai or the Maui resorts.  Is there bulk deposits for these resorts, if so, how far in advance are they typically made?
> 
> Thanks for any comments.


Manual trades to Hawaii require flexibility, lots of searching and a little luck. I don't look every day, only when I'm interested in booking, or when I think there might be a bulk deposit. I have a few specific properties that I search pretty consistently, and after awhile you'll start to see trends. I also don't typically look for holiday weeks, and have never booked out more than about 6 months. If you don't already, you should monitor the Sightings forum, lots of good trades are shared there.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 28, 2020)

I would add that airfares can be cheaper too. Sales go on different times of year, can't always predict the airfare. So, when you find choices via manual search and it happens to line up with cheap airfare, it's really nice! When you arrange a year out, you can't know the airfare necessarily. You can wait of course to arrange the airfare, but, you don't know if you will get a deal or not necessarily.

For those of us that do more than a week, by adding on to a week with points, manual also gives me a chance to check if the dates are available to add on to. Perhaps one week earlier or later is. For us, we'll see what's available when we search (all over the place), and then check airfare, availability to extend via points, etc. before we pick. Of course as 10spro says, if you are wanting a specific place, you may have to be flexible with manual, or, you may get lucky. In those cases, if your heart is set on where you want to go, ongoing search may be better (or both).


----------



## BostonKingB (Feb 3, 2020)

In another thread (the 2020 Marriott fees thread) someone noted that Marriott Grand Chateau annual maintenance fees were only around $700 for a 2BR (pasted below).  Is this accurate?  It doesn't seem to align with a second post I saw (for a 3 bedroom) and the 2012 post from GregT which noted maintenance fees in the $1000-1200 range for a 2BR at Grand Chateau.  Is the #1 below just inaccurate or leaving something out?   I'm also looking for a trader week since I really enjoy trying different resorts but want to take on the lowest liability for future HOA fees (but also get the maximum trading power).  


*Person #1 - posted the following
Marriott Grand Chateau 2br Lock Off Platinum EOY Week*

Fiscal Year Description Amount Due
2020 Operating Fee 457.20
2020 Property Tax Fee 27.20
2020 Replacement Reserve 169.23
2020 International Service Fee 17.25
2020 Total 670.94

2019 Total 654.03 *Increase 2.59%*

*Person #2 - Posted the following:
Marriott’s Grand Chateau

3 bedroom*
Total program expense $1,444.85
Cash reserve $556.13
Total MF $2,000.98

*2 bedroom *

Total program expense $984.92
Cash reserve $338.45
Total MF $1,323.37

*1 bedroom
*
Total program expense $729.56
Cash reserve $217.59
Total MF $947.15

* approx 2.8% increase*


----------



## BostonKingB (Feb 3, 2020)

BostonKingB said:


> In another thread (the 2020 Marriott fees thread) someone noted that Marriott Grand Chateau annual maintenance fees were only around $700 for a 2BR (pasted below).  Is this accurate?  It doesn't seem to align with a second post I saw (for a 3 bedroom) and the 2012 post from GregT which noted maintenance fees in the $1000-1200 range for a 2BR at Grand Chateau.  Is the #1 below just inaccurate or leaving something out?   I'm also looking for a trader week since I really enjoy trying different resorts but want to take on the lowest liability for future HOA fees (but also get the maximum trading power).
> 
> 
> *Person #1 - posted the following
> ...



Nevermind - I have now learned that EOY = Every Other Year so that's why the fees are so cheap in Post #1 above vs Post #2.   I thought it stood for "End of Year" aka CHRISTMAS IN VEGAS or something similar haha.   Still getting my feet wet.  The idea of an every other year week is an interesting concept to someone who is new and nervous about HOA fees adding up / going up over time.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Feb 8, 2020)

GregT said:


> I am extremely curious how the new Vistana preference plays out -- if Vistana's preference is pari passu with Marriott's and not a secondary preference,




The preference is secondary to Marriott owners.   Direct from Vistana is the following:

_When you exchange through Interval International, you will receive preferred access when making an Internal Exchange for any_
_available Marriott Vacation Club resorts or properties. Preferred access means that when you make a reservation request, *you enjoy
access before other Interval International members* who do not own with Marriott Vacation Club, Westin Vacation Club, Sheraton_
_Vacation Club, or other Vistana resorts -- *and immediately after those with first priority access such as Marriott Vacation Club Owners  [emphasis added]*_


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 10, 2020)

In terms of traders, I'm still of the same philosophy of getting the CHEAPEST as it is a COMMODITY to trade with and if the commodity is getting you the same, why would you want to pay more for it ? Yes GC and Desert properties trade well BUT do they trade better that you want to spend $3-5K on it with a higher MF to get the same trade WR will get you that you can buy for next to nothing ? As there isn't a huge difference in cost, I always still buy Platinum though and won't even look at gold or silver.

The Desert properties have a MF of between 1600-1700 now plus you pay property tax separately to California each year. I used to own Shadow Ridge and paid a bit to acquire it when I first started into timeshares, but ended up selling it as the property tax pushes the cost even higher. All MF have gone up and they will continue to, but that extra $300-400 you pay each year in MF plus the added amount to acquire them adds up. Maybe I'm just being cheap, but looking forward, consider your costs taking into account increased MF, higher purchase cost and finally the ever increasing cost to trade on II. The cost is going up and up.

The Desert properties are GREAT but, it does not trade any better than WR and I've been to Hawaii on a regular basis multiple times per year, during holiday weeks, doing manual searches and OGS, and thus far there hasn't been any concern of a lack of trading power using studios and 1 br to trade into 2 or 3 br units regularly. For those who say you need a 2br to trade into a 2br, that is simply not so. Consistently 1 br and studios have worked fine and still continue to. Will that change in the future ? Possibly, who knows, but if it comes to that, we always have options to adapt. No need to go overboard based upon fear mongering.

For those suggesting GC 3 br as you want to be able to split it into a 2br and 1br, again think about cost and do you need it to accomplish the task at hand ? Do remember when you split it, you're trading a 2 br and 1 br EVERY year and currently your cost is $2000 MF, splitting is $1000 each side plus trading fees. Even using a 2br GC at about $1325 MF, splitting is $665 per side plus trading fees so $335 less per trade not taking into consideration how much it cost to acquire a 3br vs the 2 br. The cost of acquiring GC is much more than WR. Average 2 br GC might be $2000-3000 vs pretty well free for WR. Many will say $2000-3000 over time is not much and they are right, but better to keep it in my pocket than lose it as we don't know how much we will be able to sell it for in the future. If you really need a 2br to trade, I would sooner trade my whole 2 br on the RARE occasion I am really desperate but that hasn't happened yet. I would rather have to use a $1325 2 br once in 10 years than pay $1000 for each side EVERY year whether I needed it or not.

I did a cost analysis of 3br vs 2 br way back on here when the MF are much lower and looked at the trading costs alone showing the difference and the 2 br came out ahead. If you really think you need it, you are better off buying 2 x 2 br vs a 3 br as the cost would be lower to acquire. Just my personal opinion to it from a purely money/cost standpoint. Some may agree and some may not, but as a long term trader this is my thoughts on it.

Edit : Comparison Chart added

* To make it easier to calculate, I did not account for yearly increases and just used the same value for 10 years and did not add E-Plus or lock off fees.


WR​GC 2br​GC 3br​DSV​SR​GV 2 br​GV 3 br​2020 MF1,300.00​1,323.00​2,001.00​1,696.00​1,609.00​1,486.00​1,930.00​Property Tax98.00​98.00​Lock offStudio/1br​Studio/1br​1 br & 2 br​Studio/1br​Studio/1br​Studio/1br​Studio/2br​Marriott to Marriott Trade 1154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​Marriott to Marriott Trade 2154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​154.00​Studio to 2br Upgrade198.00​198.00​2br to 2br​198.00​198.00​198.00​198.00​1 br to 2br Upgrade99.00​99.00​99.00​99.00​99.00​99.00​2br to 2br​Subtotal1,905.00​1,928.00​2,408.00​2,399.00​2,312.00​2,091.00​2,436.00​10 year cost19,050.00​19,280.00​24,080.00​23,990.00​23,120.00​20,910.00​24,360.00​Purchase Cost250.00​2,500.00​7,000.00​4,000.00​5,000.00​3,500.00​7,000.00​Grand Total*19,300.00*​*21,780.00*​*31,080.00*​*27,990.00*​*28,120.00*​*24,410.00*​*31,360.00*​Extra Cost2,480.00​11,780.00​8,690.00​8,820.00​5,110.00​12,060.00​Per Exchange965.00​1,089.00​1,554.00​1,399.50​1,406.00​1,220.50​1,568.00​Extra per Exchange124.00​589.00​434.50​441.00​255.50​603.00​


----------



## JudyS (Feb 12, 2020)

Dean said:


> IF that's your goal, I'd just save up and buy there rather than trying to do an interim step.  That is unless you want to own a trader AND Maui and in that case I'd consider limiting my trader choices to WR, GV, HL & the desert resorts that have a Thursday check in.


Dean, what is the advantage of the Thursday check-in?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 12, 2020)

Quadmaniac said:


> In terms of traders, I'm still of the same philosophy of getting the CHEAPEST as it is a COMMODITY to trade with and if the commodity is getting you the same, why would you want to pay more for it ? Yes GC and Desert properties trade well BUT do they trade better that you want to spend $3-5K on it with a higher MF to get the same trade WR will get you that you can buy for next to nothing ? As there isn't a huge difference in cost, I always still buy Platinum though and won't even look at gold or silver.
> 
> The Desert properties have a MF of between 1600-1700 now plus you pay property tax separately to California each year. I used to own Shadow Ridge and paid a bit to acquire it when I first started into timeshares, but ended up selling it as the property tax pushes the cost even higher. All MF have gone up and they will continue to, but that extra $300-400 you pay each year in MF plus the added amount to acquire them adds up. Maybe I'm just being cheap, but looking forward, consider your costs taking into account increased MF, higher purchase cost and finally the ever increasing cost to trade on II. The cost is going up and up.
> 
> ...


As far as the WR and The GV2 bed. What have the MF Increases been YOY on average? Which has more power in term of exchanges? If GV2 sees better inventory one may argue the 100+ per exchange may be worth it?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> As far as the WR and The GV2 bed. What have the MF Increases been YOY on average? Which has more power in term of exchanges? If GV2 sees better inventory one may argue the 100+ per exchange may be worth it?



In terms of increases, you can search back and look to see how much it has been each year. In general I don't think any resort has increased that dramatically more than the others each year but the best is to go back to do a comparison. When I was first researching the different ones, WR was the lowest and still is the lowest 10 years later so am I too concerned about it ? Not really. Even it is slightly higher than another eventually, it will probably still continue to be one of the lowest and the other attractive thing is the price to acquire it. Together it is a no brainer.

I personally think that all of them generally trade about the same. In certain situations one might see more than others, but is it quantifiable enough saying that this is better than the other, it would be hard to say. I posted my trade history on this subject a number of times and I've had "impossible trades" like Christmas and NY in Hawaii, Spring Break, July 4, etc etc. Between my brother and I, we have been able to trade into Hawaii EVERY YEAR for the last 7 years in Maui or Ko Olina Christmas, NY or both. These are the same ones some say are IMPOSSIBLE to get without trading a 2 or 3 br as it would never be available but I've traded for them numerous times. At that point, is it that I am lucky or am I doing something different ? I'm using WR studios and 1 br and achieving these results. So do I go by actual results or by someone's ASSUMPTION that it can't be done ? I don't have any advantages over anyone else and if I am getting these trades, the question is why are others not ? 

I can most definitely boil it down to how much EFFORT one is willing to put into it. At the height of my trading when I could travel more, I would be searching MULTIPLE times a day, in the morning, between clients, lunch, on my way home, after dinner, during dinner, whenever I had a minute to do a search. Will everyone do that ? Maybe, maybe not, but the more times you search the greater probability you will find it. If I found them, anyone can. There is no magic formula. 

At the end of the day, if it makes you feel comfortable to pay more for that false sense of security, its your money, but you have someone here who has shown it can be done IF you want to put work into it. The people who seem to not have success are the ones who are not searching multiple times and not using OGS. I use both to accomplish the task. OGS is not infallible as many times I would do a manual search and the week I am looking for is right there, but the OGS was not filled. Sometimes II would be calling me with silly alternatives when I specify this week only and in the Marriott. OGS has its benefits too that sometimes you might not see the inventory and it goes automatically like is should, so I take advantage of every tool to get what I am looking for. Paying more does not guarantee you success, putting the effort to trade does. 

If not, you're better off buying where you want to go and you call in each year to compete for that week. Your effort might be less and there is less uncertainties. Trading is NOT for everyone, if you're not prepared to put the work in, your success will be proportional to your effort like everything else in life.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 12, 2020)

Quadmaniac said:


> In terms of increases, you can search back and look to see how much it has been each year. In general I don't think any resort has increased that dramatically more than the others each year but the best is to go back to do a comparison. When I was first researching the different ones, WR was the lowest and still is the lowest 10 years later so am I too concerned about it ? Not really. Even it is slightly higher than another eventually, it will probably still continue to be one of the lowest and the other attractive thing is the price to acquire it. Together it is a no brainer.
> 
> I personally think that all of them generally trade about the same. In certain situations one might see more than others, but is it quantifiable enough saying that this is better than the other, it would be hard to say. I posted my trade history on this subject a number of times and I've had "impossible trades" like Christmas and NY in Hawaii, Spring Break, July 4, etc etc. Between my brother and I, we have been able to trade into Hawaii EVERY YEAR for the last 7 years in Maui or Ko Olina Christmas, NY or both. These are the same ones some say are IMPOSSIBLE to get without trading a 2 or 3 br as it would never be available but I've traded for them numerous times. At that point, is it that I am lucky or am I doing something different ? I'm using WR studios and 1 br and achieving these results. So do I go by actual results or by someone's ASSUMPTION that it can't be done ? I don't have any advantages over anyone else and if I am getting these trades, the question is why are others not ?
> 
> ...


First let me say, thank you for such an amazing detailed response. I was going by everyone saying GC having the best or one of the best trade value. Sorry for my typo in my orig post of GV2 as I meant GC2. Anyway, I agree with success coming from the amount of effort put in. I do thank you for your reply because it is good to hear from detailed experience. The unknown trading power of II can be frustrating at best. I do think it’s great to have an MVC week since you an score some really great trades, especially now with the buying of VSE. Plus, if there are speculating rumblings of DVC coming back, the clear winner is the MVC owner. If i ever was to look for a trader everyone directed me to SDO, but MVC GC seems to be best in terms of true MVC Access.

I don’t exchange much. But if I did, do you book your week with MVC, then deposit? Or deposit the week you’re deeded? I’ve heard people say, book a high TDI week then deposit the unit. I wonder how much that matter since MVC owns it all an either way they are getting the inventory back. That’s assuming MVC is truly controlling II or if II is operating under its own direction under the MVC umbrella.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 12, 2020)

Quadmaniac said:


> In terms of increases, you can search back and look to see how much it has been each year. In general I don't think any resort has increased that dramatically more than the others each year but the best is to go back to do a comparison. When I was first researching the different ones, WR was the lowest and still is the lowest 10 years later so am I too concerned about it ? Not really. Even it is slightly higher than another eventually, it will probably still continue to be one of the lowest and the other attractive thing is the price to acquire it. Together it is a no brainer.
> 
> I personally think that all of them generally trade about the same. In certain situations one might see more than others, but is it quantifiable enough saying that this is better than the other, it would be hard to say. I posted my trade history on this subject a number of times and I've had "impossible trades" like Christmas and NY in Hawaii, Spring Break, July 4, etc etc. Between my brother and I, we have been able to trade into Hawaii EVERY YEAR for the last 7 years in Maui or Ko Olina Christmas, NY or both. These are the same ones some say are IMPOSSIBLE to get without trading a 2 or 3 br as it would never be available but I've traded for them numerous times. At that point, is it that I am lucky or am I doing something different ? I'm using WR studios and 1 br and achieving these results. So do I go by actual results or by someone's ASSUMPTION that it can't be done ? I don't have any advantages over anyone else and if I am getting these trades, the question is why are others not ?
> 
> ...


First let me say, thank you for such an amazing detailed response. I was going by everyone saying GC having the best or one of the best trade value. Sorry for my typo in my orig post of GV2 as I meant GC2. Anyway, I agree with success coming from the amount of effort put in. I do thank you for your reply because it is good to hear from detailed experience. The unknown trading power of II can be frustrating at best. I do think it’s great to have an MVC week since you an score some really great trades, especially now with the buying of VSE. Plus, if there are speculating rumblings of DVC coming back, the clear winner is the MVC owner. If i ever was to look for a trader everyone directed me to SDO, but MVC GC seems to be best in terms of true MVC Access.

I don’t exchange much. But if I did, do you book your week with MVC, then deposit? Or deposit the week you’re deeded? I’ve heard people say, book a high TDI week then deposit the unit. I wonder how much that matter since MVC owns it all an either way they are getting the inventory back. That’s assuming MVC is truly controlling II or if II is operating under its own direction under the MVC umbrella.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve heard people say, book a high TDI week then deposit the unit. I wonder how much that matter since MVC owns it all an either way they are getting the inventory back. That’s assuming MVC is truly controlling II or if II is operating under its own direction under the MVC umbrella.



That is the other part of the formula - pick the highest TDI week from Marriott and then deposit that high demand week into II to give you the highest theoretical trading power. I've used multiple high TDI weeks and there has been some variation from one to the other but not enough that I am getting bent out of shape about. I usually pick the same one week from 25-28 for WR and deposit it.

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Marriotts, but I want the best value and lowest cost and that is just my criteria for not paying more than I need to. Others may have a different view and if they want to pay more, again it is their money to spend as they wish. I just wanted to present what is possible and can be done without spending more than you need to.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 12, 2020)

Quadmaniac said:


> That is the other part of the formula - pick the highest TDI week from Marriott and then deposit that high demand week into II to give you the highest theoretical trading power. I've used multiple high TDI weeks and there has been some variation from one to the other but not enough that I am getting bent out of shape about. I usually pick the same one week from 25-28 for WR and deposit it.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Marriotts, but I want the best value and lowest cost and that is just my criteria for not paying more than I need to. Others may have a different view and if they want to pay more, again it is their money to spend as they wish. I just wanted to present what is possible and can be done without spending more than you need to.


I guess I’d have to look at the TDI calendar for the resort I’d want to buy into, then book it and hit deposit. I guess it’s just easier if I buy the deeded week that has high TDI then I don’t need to worry about “booking”. Next question. If I buy a week in a lesser season, I can’t book a higher season? I’d have to exchange for that week?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I guess I’d have to look at the TDI calendar for the resort I’d want to buy into, then book it and hit deposit. I guess it’s just easier if I buy the deeded week that has high TDI then I don’t need to worry about “booking”. Next question. If I buy a week in a lesser season, I can’t book a higher season? I’d have to exchange for that week?



You can check out the TDI on Interval by selecting the resort and seeing which weeks are the highest demand. For the difference in price between Platinum Gold and Silver, I would always go Platinum for a few reasons. 

1) The price difference is usually minor. In WR case, I've purchased ones for $86, yes that isn't a typo $86 total for a platinum. So why bother with gold or silver ?
2) Platinum allows me the highest demand week so I have the highest possible trading power for the resort
3) Eventually as an exit plan, getting rid of a platinum is probably much easier than a gold or silver as it would be more popular or wanted.

For other resorts such as the Desert properties, a gold might be $1500 and a platinum might be $4500. Even though it isn't my first choice to buy, I would still want platinum if I was going down that road. If you buy a lesser season, you can only book during those weeks which will be lower than the top weeks. When you say exchange for that week - only if you intend on going to that resort that week. So lets say I booked week 13 which is low in WR because that is my season, I can exchange to week 26 if I was going to go to WR on week 26. You can not now go and deposit week 26 as this is now an Interval Exchange you received. Week 13 would have been deposited into Interval and that deposit was used to exchange for week 26. You can not now deposit week 26 and get higher trading power, it doesn't work that way.

It's not that a gold or silver week WON'T work, it will and most probably get you most of the same trades, but since the resale market is so low and the price difference is minimal, go platinum so there is higher probability when you eventually sell, it will go easier/faster. Right now my traders owe me nothing as I got them for practically nothing and had great trades from them so even if I have to give it away, I'm not too concerned or bent out of shape about it. I got my money's worth and then some!


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2020)

JudyS said:


> Dean, what is the advantage of the Thursday check-in?


It allows you to reserve a day earlier than a lot of people.


----------



## Dean (Feb 13, 2020)

JudyS said:


> Dean, what is the advantage of the Thursday check-in?


Now that I have more time.  Let's say you have a unit at LV & one at Branson and wanted to reserve them 13 months out.  If you reserve the Branson week THEN the LV week you can reserve 13 months out from the Thursday start of the check in options but if you reserve the LV week first and the Branson week to follow, you can only reserve at 13 months from the Friday check in.  So you get an extra day.  In many situations it wouldn't matter but for some getting a days jump can be huge.


----------



## CaliSunshine (Feb 13, 2020)

Quadmaniac said:


> In terms of traders, I'm still of the same philosophy of getting the CHEAPEST as it is a COMMODITY to trade with and if the commodity is getting you the same, why would you want to pay more for it ? Yes GC and Desert properties trade well BUT do they trade better that you want to spend $3-5K on it with a higher MF to get the same trade WR will get you that you can buy for next to nothing ? As there isn't a huge difference in cost, I always still buy Platinum though and won't even look at gold or silver.
> 
> The Desert properties have a MF of between 1600-1700 now plus you pay property tax separately to California each year. I used to own Shadow Ridge and paid a bit to acquire it when I first started into timeshares, but ended up selling it as the property tax pushes the cost even higher. All MF have gone up and they will continue to, but that extra $300-400 you pay each year in MF plus the added amount to acquire them adds up. Maybe I'm just being cheap, but looking forward, consider your costs taking into account increased MF, higher purchase cost and finally the ever increasing cost to trade on II. The cost is going up and up.
> 
> ...


Great chart. It looks like there aren't many WR plats on the market these days.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 13, 2020)

Dean said:


> Now that I have more time.  Let's say you have a unit at LV & one at Branson and wanted to reserve them 13 months out.  If you reserve the Branson week THEN the LV week you can reserve 13 months out from the Thursday start of the check in options but if you reserve the LV week first and the Branson week to follow, you can only reserve at 13 months from the Friday check in.  So you get an extra day.  In many situations it wouldn't matter but for some getting a days jump can be huge.


Ah, I understand now, Dean.  Thanks!


----------



## pchung6 (Feb 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I guess I’d have to look at the TDI calendar for the resort I’d want to buy into, then book it and hit deposit. I guess it’s just easier if I buy the deeded week that has high TDI then I don’t need to worry about “booking”. Next question. If I buy a week in a lesser season, I can’t book a higher season? I’d have to exchange for that week?


Please make sure it is at least Gold or Platinum week.  Low TDI week won't get you good return in Interval exchange, especially from studio side.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 13, 2020)

pchung6 said:


> Please make sure it is at least Gold or Platinum week.  Low TDI week won't get you good return in Interval exchange, especially from studio side.


I just paid for the RCI point week today so if I pick up an MVC trader it will depend on DVC making a return to II


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I agree with *success *coming from the amount of *effort put in*. I do thank you for your reply because it is good to hear from detailed experience. The *unknown trading power* of II can be frustrating at best. I do think it’s great to have an MVC week since you an *score some really great trades*, especially now with the buying of VSE. Plus,


As I posted on other threads, I purchased a Marriott several years ago because I wanted 2BR Marriott exchanges to Hawaii.  With MGC, I've seen 100% of the units in the sightings forum (when I've checked).  Here's a list of some of my instant exchanges (2BR unless noted): 
*Hawaii*: Ko Olina (x3), Waiohai (x3), Kauai Beach Club 1BR
*USVI*: Frenchman's Cove 
*Hilton Head*: Barony Beach
*CA*: Newport Coast

You mentioned *success from effort put in.*  At the risk of going too far off topic, you can also have success with lesser known units.  Here are my instant exchanges for Hawaii through II with my Colonies (Vacation Village Resort) unit:
Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club - studio x2, 1BR
Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas - 1BR x2
Westin Nanea Ocean Resort Villas - 2BR
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - 1BR
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North - studio
Kona Coast - 2BR, 1BR
The Cliffs Club - 1BR

That's just *2016-2020*.  I've had other great instant exchanges with II, SFX, and RCI, but I'll end my off topic comments here.

I can't say enough good things about MGC as a trader!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I guess I’d have to look at the TDI calendar for the resort I’d want to buy into, then book it and hit deposit. I guess it’s just easier if I buy the deeded week that has high TDI then I don’t need to worry about “booking”.



Buying a "deeded" week will most often cost you more and it is not necessary for traders nor is it always available. Getting a high demand week is not that difficult and thus far have never had an issue getting one of them. Just look for Platinum and call in 12 months before the high demand week to reserve it. If you have multiple weeks you can book 13 months in advance and it really isn't that hard to reserve, I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 13, 2020)

CaliSunshine said:


> Great chart. It looks like there aren't many WR plats on the market these days.



Ebay, Redweek and the for sale section here.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 13, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> As I posted on other threads, I purchased a Marriott several years ago because I wanted 2BR Marriott exchanges to Hawaii.  With MGC, I've seen 100% of the units in the sightings forum (when I've checked).  Here's a list of some of my instant exchanges (2BR unless noted):
> *Hawaii*: Ko Olina (x3), Waiohai (x3), Kauai Beach Club 1BR
> *USVI*: Frenchman's Cove
> *Hilton Head*: Barony Beach
> ...


Excellent. I’m going to play the RCI game for a bit then move into a MVC trader if I need it


----------



## BostonKingB (Feb 15, 2020)

If I tried to buy a trader and ended up losing out to ROFR, would I end up paying anything out of pocket?   Or would Marriott then be on the hook for everything?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 15, 2020)

You should lose nothing but time.


----------



## SteelerGal (Feb 15, 2020)

No you will not be on the hook.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 15, 2020)

BostonKingB said:


> If I tried to buy a trader and ended up losing out to ROFR, would I end up paying anything out of pocket?   Or would Marriott then be on the hook for everything?



Please note that ROFR is VERY random. I've had situations where I have had resorts taken away at higher levels but pass at lower levels. Previously when Marriott had their resale department listing what resorts they bought back, I was even able to turn around and sell it for more at the prices they were buying them back for when they could have taken it back at the lower price by ROFR. Its a gong show.

The main point is that don't let ROFR pressure you into paying more as that does not guarantee you it will pass ROFR. Pay what you think it is worth to you. I personally refuse to pay more than I need to and always want a deal when I can. There are some people who will say they are willing to pay more just so that can get it, but with it being random, it doesn't always happen. It is a buyers market and another one will come along.....


----------



## CarlosRobayo23 (Mar 21, 2020)

GregT said:


> Hello Nick,
> 
> A long time ago, I wrote the attached post on a dedicated Marriott trader -- I think for the most part it still holds, and please excuse the passage of time on MFs and similar "antiquities".   I hope it is useful.
> 
> ...


Hey Greg, did you make some tests for the SDO trying to see MVC properties?
I’m about to get a 1 BR SDO and It would be awesome to use it to get some MVC Aruba or MVC Hawaii weeks (not peak seasons). I know that is not an easy task to get those exchanges, but it should be a little bit easier than before with this new “mini-priority”


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 21, 2020)

If this Corona Virus situation replicates the economy of 2008 and 2009 then now may be the time to start buying resale Marriott weeks at juicy prices and don't let the threat of ROFR intimidate your offer.

Marriott's cash outflow 12 years ago was huge, and they let everything slip through as they were trying to conserve cash at the time.

We have the same situation today;  Many Marriott Hotel Properties have little or no occupancy, and their cash flow isn't coming in like it was a month ago.  Now may be a great time to buy!



.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 21, 2020)

Not sure what to expect, but I did find reading the old 2009-2012 threads are providing lots of context to where we may be going in the TS world over the next few years.









						Search results for query: maui prices 2010
					






					tugbbs.com


----------



## frank808 (Mar 22, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> If this Corona Virus situation replicates the economy of 2008 and 2009 then now may be the time to start buying resale Marriott weeks at juicy prices and don't let the threat of ROFR intimidate your offer.
> 
> Marriott's cash outflow 12 years ago was huge, and they let everything slip through as they were trying to conserve cash at the time.
> 
> ...


Marriott hotels and Marriott vacation club are two separate entities now. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 22, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Marriott hotels and Marriott vacation club are two separate entities now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Good point, but I think it is reasonable to anticipate that MVC will move to preserving cash like many other businesses.  It may take a few months before we begin to see any evidence of this in ROFR activity.

The contrary might also prove to be true.  If MVC has a plan to acquire more units via resale, and has available cash, they may move in hard on a buyers market.

Too early to tell, but it is worthwhile to watch prices over the next 12 months.

This has been a great thread as I have been thinking of acquiring an MVC trader, and I have some new insights.   I was focused on GV and GC, but will now keep an eye on WR as well.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree that they will be preserving cash at both Marriott hotels and vacation club.

What you cannot count on is that because hotel bookings are down, it is affecting the seperate timeshare entity the same. As the timeshare are run on our dues and MVC makes money from us by being the manager and collecting their management fees. 

Marriott hotels have laid off about 50% of their employees and MKO has asked if associates want to work less hours. They might institute lay offs or reduction in work hours at MKO if bookings drop below 70%. But from my understanding they are trying to keep everyone employed. Now the bartenders and restaurant staff did get some lay offs as those business have shut down or reduced offerings. But their salaries are not paid through our maintenance fees. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------

